

4.5 Degrees - bbzealot
http://xkcd.com/1379/

======
BrandonMarc
There's fascinating commentary in the forum thread, too.

[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=109136](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=109136)

